# Nursery nurse/pre school teacher



## wendy bird (Apr 2, 2012)

Just another question!!!!!!! Told you there would be a few!!!!

Ive been on seek.nz and all the preschool jobs i can see ask for teachers, is that what we would call our selves in nz? Ive worked for 20 years in the same proffession if not in a nursery but as a child minder in my own home but doing the exact same job. 
We wouldnt be coming in on my work as its not high up there, but just a query for when i come to look for work, what my job title would be.
Hope somebody has an idea for me!!! And i wont be so impatient this time top cat!!!!!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

wendy bird said:


> Just another question!!!!!!! Told you there would be a few!!!!
> 
> Ive been on seek.nz and all the preschool jobs i can see ask for teachers, is that what we would call our selves in nz? Ive worked for 20 years in the same proffession if not in a nursery but as a child minder in my own home but doing the exact same job.
> We wouldnt be coming in on my work as its not high up there, but just a query for when i come to look for work, what my job title would be.
> Hope somebody has an idea for me!!! And i wont be so impatient this time top cat!!!!!!


 I can remember what I was like when my husband agreed to move over - i couldn't move quickly enough!
We have pre-schools here but I'm afraid I'm not sure what qualifications are needed. Jen (our resident schoolteacher/preschool mom) may have more idea - but as she's currently coping with a baby and 2 toddlers she may not find it to the Forum too often.

Anyone else out there with relevant experience?


----------



## wendy bird (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow i bet she's got her hands full?? I know what its like, but i can give mine back at the end of the day!!
My fella has already told me i'm doing his head in, he even told me to shut up!!!!! Hahahaha!!! Its been on my mind for about 4 years now, and now he's agreed, my head wants to explode!!!! But i neeed to save up the funds and reduce my mortgage a bit more to make it happen.

Hopefully somebody will come along and shed some lightt as to what i will be called, and if there is any other quals i could look into that would be recognised over there.
Thanks topcat!!!


----------

